# SIMPLE SAUTERNE SMOKED RABBIT!!!!



## leah elisheva (Apr 15, 2014)

Well Good Tuesday Morning You Great Saucy Cookies!!!!!

And here's a happy holiday week wish to all! (Passover, Easter, or that _other _so very wonderful grand holiday, that's called: "TODAY")!

May celebration ring!!!!!













DSCF6162.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014






So I'd seen this GORGEOUS rabbit in my local store recently and needed to hop to it thus and buy him right up!













DSCF6163.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014






My dogs got the luscious liver bits (all sautéed in a pan for them, as they prefer their meals "warm") and they just LOVED it!













DSCF6164.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014






Meanwhile, I had this little split/half-bottle of Sauterne kicking around in my fridge...













DSCF6165.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014






Thank God this dessert wine is WAY too sweet for me to drink, (as I adore BONE DRY wines), and therefore it actually made it into the dish and not into me! Smiles.

I'm on day 8 of "not having wine for 11 days," (as so many people I've talked to online here have commented that they don't have ANY wine during the week, ever, and only have some on the weekends).

Soooo, it was exactly 11 days before my brother would visit (which is this coming Saturday) when I thought: "Well, I could try NOT having any wine for these next 11 days and then enjoying it with company that Saturday."

Perhaps I thought I'd lose 11 pounds, and sleep more soundly than ever - like a newborn puppy - and be so sharp, clear, alert and feel fabulous or something!!!???

But to no avail. I think that wine and my life are better together, but this has been an interesting experiment and must be healthier for overall things in many ways...

But viva the liquid grape from the Gods! It's coming back into my life, I must admit.













DSCF6166.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014






OK, back to business here, with some charming capers!













DSCF6167.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014






And of course, some sassy shallots! (Even though they always make me cry)!













DSCF6168.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014






And while I looked for fresh tarragon, four stores were out, and thus flat leaf parsley went into my bag and helped today out!













DSCF6169.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014


















DSCF6170.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014






I revisited my bunny, JUST to make sure he didn't hop off somewhere, but indeed he was dead...













DSCF6171.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014






And I chopped up the shallots & flat leaf parsley, and added some capers into that mix...













DSCF6172.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014


















DSCF6173.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014






And I stuffed the ravishing rabbit with that mixture...













DSCF6174.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014


















DSCF6175.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014






And then folded his sides securely back up - all nice and comfy - like a little snuggle bunny, and then poured on that little mini bottle of Sauterne and some Tunisian olive oil (which is golden, and light and not over powering and just like LIQUID GOLD)!

The meat got mopped around carefully in all that sauce and then soaked in the fridge for just over an hour...













DSCF6176.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014






Meanwhile, I took my favorite dried mushroom - "lobster mushrooms" - and soaked those in warm water...













DSCF6177.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014






While firing up the teeny gas smoker to 300 degrees, with pistachio shells instead of smoking chips, for 35 minutes...













DSCF6178.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014






I wiped some grapeseed oil onto a grill grate, and put that on the smoker and the stuffed rabbit on top of that...













DSCF6179.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014


















DSCF6180.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014


















DSCF6181.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014






And started getting a salad together with arugula, tomatoes,













DSCF6182.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014






fresh basil...













DSCF6183.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014






the leftover shallot-caper-parsley stuffing that remained from the bunny...













DSCF6184.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014






And my dog, "Voss" goes CRAZY for arugula (I still haven't figured out just why) and so he was waiting patiently for many sprigs...













DSCF6185.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014






and gobbled that right up!













DSCF6186.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014


















DSCF6187.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014






Once off the smoker, the AROMA was like MAPLE SYRUP (and I was born in Vermont and can say that with conviction even)!













DSCF6188.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014






I drizzled more olive oil over everything, added the lobster mushrooms (drained from the warm soaking water they were in), and ground some black pepper and pink Himalayan sea salt over it all too...













DSCF6189.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014






And the outer meat had that smoky taste, and that SAUTERNE was the single best marinade ever, as the meat was SWEET!!! Not sickeningly sweet, but GORGEOUS! Really, really, gorgeous!













DSCF6190.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014






The lovely lobster mushrooms were just a treasure!













DSCF6191.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014






The inner shallot stuffing came out exquisitely too!













DSCF6192.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014


















DSCF6193.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014


















DSCF6194.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014






The taste of this, having smoked it and with the Sauterne, was exactly like "REALLY JUICY Cornish hen meets Pork," and it was WON-DER-FUL, I must admit!













DSCF6195.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014


















DSCF6196.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014


















DSCF6197.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014


















DSCF6198.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014






The crispy outer edges were fantastic!













DSCF6199.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014


















DSCF6200.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014


















DSCF6201.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014


















DSCF6202.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014


















DSCF6203.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014


















DSCF6204.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014


















DSCF6205.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014


















DSCF6206.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014


















DSCF6207.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014


















DSCF6208.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014


















DSCF6209.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014


















DSCF6210.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014






And the meat was SO soft!













DSCF6211.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014






Pulling and yanking with reckless abandon - grease running down my chin - the hind legs were the most JUICY, SUCCULENT, and SMOOTH BABY SOFT delicacies ever, and I just scraped everything off and am amazed at how terrific this all was.

Thank you so much, for sharing in my holiday dinner!

Happy fabulous everything to you!!! Make today delicious!!!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 15, 2014)

I have always wanted to try smoking rabbit.  I can get them at my butcher.  The ones in my yard are to small.     
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I just might have to try it now.

Thanks.


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank YOU C Farmer!

This turned out so much better than I expected it to, it just tasted incredible with that Sauterne & Olive Oil marinade - the sweetness was really in the meat!

Thanks for visiting my bunny!

Happy Tuesday to you!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 15, 2014)

That looks amazing. I bet it tastes the same.

Excellent photos.

I am too off wine until easter. Also no  meat for me until after the midnight vigil.


----------



## smoking b (Apr 15, 2014)

Nice job Leah!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Smoked rabbit is fantastic! The meat is so tender & flavorful it nearly melts in your mouth!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   You ate very good!


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey thank you *Atomicsmoke!* And here's to getting through our interesting "vino" dance, right? And to great meals!

And *Jeremy, *thank you as well! It's so nice to share all our great eats here with each other and to know that such is jointly appreciated and savored!

Now if only this were live and we all were eating! It's good in theory anyway!!!

Happy tasty Tuesday!!! Make today amazing!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 15, 2014)

I hope that wasn't the Easter Bunny!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just kidding, Leah-----It looks Awesome, as usual, and Love your little 4 legged helper!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   -------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I haven't had Rabbit in many years, but I was practically weaned on Rabbit, Squirrel, Pheasants, Grouse, Deer, all kinds of fish, etc, etc.

Your dogs bought back memories:

When I was a kid, my Mongrel Dog "Mitzi" was the best Hunter we ever had. She would run all around the fields in front of us, checking every little grass clump, or any place a Rabbit could "sit tight", and hide. Then every time one of us shot a rabbit, my Dad would gut it out, remove the Gall Bladder from the Liver, and hold the warm Liver down, in the palm of his hand, for Mitzi. She would suck it right up & gulp it down. Then off she'd go looking for more Rabbits!! She looked like a big fox, so any Pheasant she came near would fly up & sit in a tree. Great Dog!!

Bear


----------



## dandl93 (Apr 15, 2014)

Leah 

You cooked something I can get my hands on fresh rabbit is plentiful here Thank you it is on my list to try.

Dan


----------



## disco (Apr 15, 2014)

Another terrific treatment of a great ingredient. I love rabbit and think it is under served in North America.

However, I must take you to task on not drinking Sauterne. I love dry wines too but a small glass of Sauterne while sitting on our deck after dinner is a definition of good times. Ah well, I guess it is good everyone doesn't like  the same things!

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you *Bear!!! *

I've never had squirrel and that sounds so interesting!!! I was delighted to see that thread on here the other day with some! How tasty they looked.

YOU have certainly been privy to such great food! What a blessing!

And your DOGS!!!! How fantastic Mitzi sounded - and with a great palate too! The little dogs in your relative/holiday pictures last winter looked adorable. (Your "granddogs" I think)?

Thanks for checking out my PRE-Easter Bunny!

And *Dan,* I'm delighted you can get this in abundance! It was so much better smoked than I imagined it could ever be! A new top five favorite for me indeed!

Thank you so much *Disco* as well!!!

Indeed, (on Sauterne), the few times I've been blessed to have the swanky "Chateau d'Yquem" around, I think I had folk aghast at home, that it simply "wasn't my cup of tea" (too sweet) but I drizzled it over goat ice cream and that worked, (to which they all thought I was delusional), though then that left far more for them!

Here's to your trip coming up!!! So very exciting!!!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## foamheart (Apr 15, 2014)

I saw the topic and knew who was posting.....LOL

I love rabbit and smoke it regularly although usually its wild game vice farm raised. Those farm raised are so large and tender. Rabbit make good jambalaya, and I like rabbit jerky. Their lack of fat and thin layered meat just lends itself to jerky. Of course its dang tastee too.

My very first wine was Sauterne, I got to sit at the adult table by accident at Thanksgiving.....RAAR!

I like your smoked rabbit, looks very plumb and juicy. BUT I am pretty sure I'd give rabbit meat to the dog and eat the liver! The rabbit liver was always the cooks share when cooking rabbit and its one of those things that you just can't have unless you the cook. It rates up there IMHO like duck fat.

Anyway I like what you did, your flavors compliment the rabbit's very well without overpowering the delicate flavor.

Very nicely done.


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you very much *Foamheart!*

Ahh to sit at the adult table was heavenly, wasn't it? (I hated kids even when I was a kid you see, and simply craved the more pungent mustard, better conversations, and the WINE, when being segregated at the home of others). Now, now. I jest merely. SORT OF.

Thankfully my own parents knew better and allowed me to dwell at theirs, seeing as most of the time I was the cook!

Now your WILD rabbit must be INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I am sure your Easter doings will be entirely delicious!!!!

Thanks for such nice comments!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh, and *Foamheart; *great point about the liver!!!

As there's got to be some pecking order right?

Case in point, if there's anything left after our dogs dine on their gourmet delicacies each day, then we even get to eat!

Happy Tuesday!!! Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 16, 2014)

Smoked bunny. Wonderful dish. ...And with perfect accouterments. And I have to agree with Kevin, (imagine that) the hounds feasted the best part.  The property where I live, cottontails are in abundance. So It is those that are invited to dinner. ( Fact is we have lots of wildlife here . A gobbler just strut past my window as I type) So, Ive never bought a rabbit. Perhaps I'm missing something there. 

Points for the bunny Leah.  By the way.  Is it my imagination or you hanging around this crusty crowd has you eating more red meat?

Brian


----------



## worktogthr (Apr 16, 2014)

Wow, great looking meal.  I wish I had access to the different meats that I see you cook day after day.  Makes me desperate to try something new!


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey Leah,

Your lil' stuffed and smoked Peter Cottontail looks great!  Fabulous plating and pictures, as always!  Lobster mushrooms are indeed absolutely delicious, and arugula is one of my favorite greens (next to mache, which is my favorite).  Looks like an amazing meal!  I haven't tried smoked rabbit yet, just braised rabbit.  Several of my local farmers sell rabbit and are trying to develop a local market for it, so it looks like I should give your smoked rabbit technique a try.

Thanks for sharing!  Have a great night!
Clarissa


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 17, 2014)

Good Morning *Brian*  and thanks so much for checking out my bunny indeed!

I know, the dogs made out like bandits (they're a pretty gourmet bunch - Tabouli's birthday meal in January consisting of some Alaskan King Crab canapés with goat yogurt etc. (photo attached) and so he and his brothers do eat better than some humans I do suppose. (Now if they'd only do dishes, right)?

And you're an observant and sharp Chop! (Hope you don't mind that I call everyone either "Chops or Cookies" and mean those terms with warmth and completely complimentary).

Indeed, this site has most certainly changed me lots.

I've always adored and eaten much exotic red game meat, but am embracing some other things - will probably blog about the changes next week in one of my sardonic crazy rants on my blog - and am so very grateful for each day here!

This place, and its people, are a sensational gift!!

And thank you very much *Worktogethr!*  This Sauterne Smoked Rabbit tasted like "Cornish hen meats pork" albeit SO SOFT and juicy and even mapley - if that makes any sense - but also was quite similar in taste to the smoked alligator (I did a lot of that in the fall) which I used to drizzle with pumpkin seed oil. Oddly, in taste, there are a lot of similarities (at least when each are smoked). Thanks for your nice words!!!

And great Culinary Master of the West, (*Clarissa*), thank you tons!!! I love MACHE so much as well! And between that delicate treat and the bitter edge of both arugula and endive, (with frisee for texture and perhaps a tear of radicchio or treviso just for color), I could have all my favorite greens upon a plate! Oh and then also *CHIVES!* I have this unstoppable and luscious CRUSH on chives - simple weeds aside - I just ADORE them!! Beyond-Beyond! And from smell to appearance and too, the taste! My favorite herb!

Anyway, thank you so much! I'm thrilled to hear of another fan of lobster mushrooms, mache, and more! Thank you for checking out my plate and for such nice comments!!!

Cheers to today!!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 17, 2014)

OK, so I guess I was a bit of a Space-Croissant and forgot to attach that dog dining pic that I meant to do above, (it's already past 4:30 a.m here and I've only had my coffee and not my papaya yet - which I've usually had by now), and so I may not be FULLY awake but am getting there indeed!

Here's one of my "gourmand dogs" and from his Alaskan King Crab Canapé birthday menu in January... Cheers! - Leah













DSCF4472.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 17, 2014


















DSCF4474.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 17, 2014






Goat yogurt, spinach, sweet potato, chopped papaya, cuke, Alaskan King Crabmeat and some sprinkled "vet suggested" vitamin supplements...













DSCF4482.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 17, 2014






Tabouli waiting for the next course...













DSCF4484.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 17, 2014


















DSCF4485.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 17, 2014






Now you can see why they got the rabbit liver, and we were lucky to even eat afterword right? Smiles.













DSCF4493.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 17, 2014






(On that particular day, I made cuttlefish ceviche for us, with papaya seeds used as a peppercorn of sorts).

OK, speaking of my favorite fruit, it's breakfast time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Happy Thursday to all!!! Make it delicious!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - leah


----------



## moikel (Apr 17, 2014)

Rabbit is not an easy thing to cook outside of braising so this is really impressive.
Farmed rabbit like Flemish giants has way more fat than wild .Getting it to stay moist is a real achievement . 
Looks like a great meal.


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks so much *Mick! *

Hearing that from you and your 'culinary finesse' is a genuine honor!!!

And hey, I nodded to the holiday early, by getting _up close and personal _with the Easter Bunny, yes? I suppose it's good that small DOGS are the onlookers and not little children!

Happy Thursday!!!! And thank you tons!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Apr 18, 2014)

I remember an episode of Rick Stein where he was in Corfu. He met the chef from the local place who had spent most of his life in the USA but come back to his families roots in his 30s.He did a rabbit stifado with whole shallots,local wine,vinegar & bits.
Give me a bit of time& I will stick it here somewhere.


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 18, 2014)

That sounds fabulous Mick! I look forward to anything you do! Cheers! - Leah


----------

